#ubuntu-mk 2011-07-16
<CrazyLemon> hello
<CrazyLemon> anyone around?
#ubuntu-mk 2011-07-17
<CrazyLemon> jel tko ovdje ziv?     anyone alive? :D
#ubuntu-mk 2013-07-14
<damjan> хеј владан
